# رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال



## قطوة الخرج (8 يوليو 2010)

رسم يدوى ارسملك الى تبينه صور شخصيه 
صور كرتونيه لغرف الاطفااال 
صور خياليه 
الصوره الى فى بالك بس ارسليها وانشاء الله انها ترسم تنرسم وهذا بعض الصو من رسم صديقتى 

نبين ترسمين صوره لزوجك وتقدمينه له هديه
تبين ترسمين شخصيه كرتونيه وتقدمينها لصديقتك فى عيد ميلاده 

تبين ترسمين منظر طبيعى 


تبين رسم تجريدى 

تبين ترسمين طفلك

تبين ترسمين قطتك ههههه




































 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HlAdFzM4yU&feature=related


----------



## امبروزيا (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

وووووووووواو روووعه


----------



## قطوة الخرج (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## قطوة الخرج (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*





رسم على الاطباق وفناجيل القهوه


----------



## تاجرة متميزة (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشاء الله 

مووووووووووووووفقه ياقلبي


----------



## قطوة الخرج (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## أم عايد (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## أبومشعل999 (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم من فضلة الكريم


----------



## قطوة الخرج (4 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## بسمـــــه (8 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

روووووووووووووووعه ماشاء الله



موفقه يااااااقلبي


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: رسم لوحات خياااااااااااال*

بالتوفيق ,,


----------

